# I was in H M V the other day...



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

This was in the corner and I noticed it as I was leaving:



















I had seen them online before, I thought I had even seen them posted here but this was the first time I saw one in person. Really nicely done but a definite "I had money to burn" item...which I didn't, so I just snapped a couple of pics.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

You have to be careful. 

If you put it up to 11 it will freeze all your beer!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There's one in the local mom'n'pop music shop, not for sale I don't think. Sure looks cool though and I'd love one for my place, not that I need one. If it was a Fender tweed amp I might by more tempted, or better yet a Traynor.

Come to think of it, I have a bar fridge I'm not using that I could customize. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I saw one at Cosmo Music. You're right - they're cool to look at, but I'd rather by an amp or something.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen them in guitar stores for around $300.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I swear they were advertised at $299.00 before they actually were distributed. And they were supposed to be limited in supply. Funny how they're appearing here and there a good few years after their first appearance. For $299 I might have bought one, but a new bar fridge the same size is now around $170 so it's way too much of a premium. Now, if it actually was an amp and fridge combined...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

If I wanted one, I'd buy a inexpensive one from the brick (or 
somewhere) and paint it accordingly, glue on a few knobs, etc.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> If I wanted one, I'd buy a inexpensive one from the brick (or
> somewhere) and paint it accordingly, glue on a few knobs, etc.


You're on to something, Larry. I did this to my fridge, cause it didn't match the rest of the kitchen. A guy who does it to cars, did it for cheap. Totally changed the fridge.

BEFORE:






AFTER:




I could have made it a leopard skin fridge if I wanted to. Can't see why I couldn't turn it into my favourite amp (well, my wife would probably have a reason or two).


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

yeah, i used to work in a print shop where we did wide format printing, decals, and vehicle decals. We wrapped everything from a laptop to a beer fridge to filing cabinets. its easy and not outrageously expensive (certainly not $399). Just take a good quality pic of the front of your fave amp, and talk to anyone who does vinyl decals in large scale and you could like have it printed and properly applied for under $150 depending on the size of the fridge. i have a full size fridge in my basement and its in a location where my clients will see it. it seems to stand out in an ugly way, so my plan is to have a photograph of mine printed and applied to the fridge. I won't wrap the whole fridge just the front door and the freezer door at the top. I'll do the application myself and Im estimating about $100 cost for this.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The drummer in the band was given one by someone that won it.
It still sits, unplugged, in his garage, our jam space.
Just give it to me already!

That's a good idea Cartcanuck, probably the easiest method.

I'd wondered, after those amp came out, if you could try applying some tolex to just one of the regular bar fridges.
Whether it's all just tolexed, or you figure out a way to install a faceplate too, it might be a cool project.
I do need a small fridge for the rec room.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I received one as a Father's Day gift last year.

It's a very nice little fridge and is convincing enough to walk right by without noticing it's not an amp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

just curious. does it hum like all fridges do?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nope, it's quieter than the other Marshalls I've owned.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Nope, it's quieter than the other Marshalls I've owned.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd pay $299 for it, tops....even at that, id have to be feeling generous. It just looks like another gouge of the cash laden, novelty inspired gen X-ers. But as someone in that demographic, I admit it is pretty cool!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

5 gigs with your own beer in it and it'll pay for itself. The real musicians's one has the door on the back. Quartet with an average of 4 beers per is 16. X markup from store to retail, $4 = $64 per gig. 5 gigs and it's putt ling money in your pocket.


----------

